# Unusual Power Increase



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

I have a habit of noticing very subtle changes in things. Lately, I've noticed that Bruzer has been delivering an unusual power increase during the RPM range that delivers peak torque. It was most noticeable today when accelerating on to the freeway. I have a light foot, so I'll press the pedal and usually leave it at the same spot as the vehicle gradually accelerates. For the sake of this post, let's say it was at 60% throttle. Without adjusting the pedal, it will provide a noticeable increase in acceleration around 2500rpm or so. It hasn't performed like this before unless I physically step on the pedal harder. If I open the throttle right up at this point, it will accelerate quicker than it ever has before.

Is there something that can explain this increase in power? Is it a sign of something that hasn't been working right from the beginning or something that is starting to go wrong? I have a K&N short ram intake, but that has been on for at least 5,000 or 6,000km now, I can't imagine it would only now be delivering something, not like this anyway.

Any input is appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That's unusual:huh:


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

The software sucks. Especially for light footed people. Put it to the floor more often.


----------



## KillerDad (Jan 25, 2018)

Mine does something similar if it isn't completely warmed up yet. I feel like its the turbo kicking in that does it. Not entirely sure though. It was more prominent after my tune. once i get past 10 lbs of boost it really surges forward. nBut after the car is warmed up it is not as noticable. as if i have more low end torque after its warm.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

My guess is that it is a result of variations in barometric pressure and air temperature. Colder temps and higher barometric pressure mean more oxygen per cubic inch of air. Warmer temps and/or lower barometric pressures reduce the amount of oxygen per cubic inch of air. I never saw these tendencies in Iowa, where the weather was more consistent and changed more gradually, but now that I'm in Michigan where the Great Lakes cause temps and pressures to swing wildly, I can feel the difference. My Diesel is completely stock, and when a high pressure front rolls in on a cool day, my power and mpg go through the roof. On the other hand, I've had days where it's hot, then a low pressure front rolls in, and I can barely spin my nearly-bald tires on the rain-soaked pavement with the traction control off. I would guess that your short ram intake will amplify the positive effects of cooler air and higher pressures, while maybe alleviating some of the effects of warm air or low pressures.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I think you need to calibrate you internal sensors and try again.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I second the software. I had a Kerma tune for my Gen 1. It had 3 levels. The high power level was too much, it would constantly be activating traction control. The middle setting was pretty good, big improvement in throttle response. The low setting seemed to have only a subtle difference from stock. All that by software. As I understand it, it's adaptive, meaning it changes over time depending on your driving patterns. 

Having said that, recently my Gen 2 manual seems to also having a power boost, with no tune.. it flat out wants to go, but I'm not one to complain.. I rather enjoy it! 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> I second the software. I had a Kerma tune for my Gen 1. It had 3 levels. The high power level was too much, it would constantly be activating traction control. The middle setting was pretty good, big improvement in throttle response. The low setting seemed to have only a subtle difference from stock. All that by software. As I understand it, it's adaptive, meaning it changes over time depending on your driving patterns.
> 
> Having said that, recently my Gen 2 manual seems to also having a power boost, with no tune.. it flat out wants to go, but I'm not one to complain.. I rather enjoy it!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Its not necessarily tune related but it can be a factor as well... 
The pedal tries to learn it's min and Max position. The pedal will normally sit at around 1 percent to even 10 percent... And may only go up to 40 percent at Max.

The ecm needs to clean that up to a more standard 0 to 100 percent.

The problem is if you are light footed, it keeps erring on very low travel. So over time the pedals Max position becomes smaller and smaller until it becomes ridiculously sensitive.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> Its not necessarily tune related but it can be a factor as well...
> The pedal tries to learn it's min and Max position. The pedal will normally sit at around 1 percent to even 10 percent... And may only go up to 40 percent at Max.
> 
> The ecm needs to clean that up to a more standard 0 to 100 percent.
> ...


Thanks for the input. I'll keep that in mind and give it more throttle from time to time.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

Always some stupid comment made that adds absolutely no valuable information to the discussion. ?




sailurman said:


> I think you need to calibrate you internal sensors and try again.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> Its not necessarily tune related but it can be a factor as well...
> The pedal tries to learn it's min and Max position. The pedal will normally sit at around 1 percent to even 10 percent... And may only go up to 40 percent at Max.
> 
> The ecm needs to clean that up to a more standard 0 to 100 percent.
> ...


Well, that makes sense! I do drive using full throttle from time to time.. not my wife. She's been driving the Gen 2 manual more often. My boys drive to maximize MPG on the autos, it's kind of a competition between the them. They are close to Gen 2 MPG in the Gen 1! They will drive without AC on hot days to increase MPG, in any case with that is less throttle.. so when I drive any of the autos, then it seems that they want to blast off with my normal throttle use.. very interesting. 


Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

LiveTrash said:


> Thanks for the input. I'll keep that in mind and give it more throttle from time to time.


It also doesn't help that on the CTD stock tune everything from 70 ish percent pedal to 100% may as well be Max. There's not much driving space to begin with, which just makes the pedal learning issue worse.


One thing that I found helping is low drop shoes.... Preferably less than 5mm heel drop makes it a bit easier to control the pedal compared to wearing some big work boots.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Deeezel said:


> Always some stupid comment made that adds absolutely no valuable information to the discussion. ?


Lighten up there snow flake before you start popping hemorrhoids> it's all in fun. :RantExplode:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Snipesy said:


> One thing that I found helping is low drop shoes.... Preferably less than 5mm heel drop makes it a bit easier to control the pedal compared to wearing some big work boots.


So are you saying that these are out of the question:


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

sailurman said:


> Deeezel said:
> 
> 
> > Always some stupid comment made that adds absolutely no valuable information to the discussion. ?
> ...



I'm sure that is a topic that you are well versed in old timer.....even more than DPF delete discussions. LOL


----------

